# Co2 system problem



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently picked up a used Co2 system with a Co2 Art dual stage regulator. I got it set up and working but then unplugged it to set it up on a timer and now it no longer works. There is pressure from the tank to the first gauge and then from the first to the second but when i open the needle valve nothing comes from the bubble counter. The solenoid is lit red so I can only assume that it is operational. With my limited knowledge of Co2 systems this would lead me to think the needle valve is sticking....Is that possible? Any advice?? I get frustrated pretty easy when something seems easy and I can't get it working so I have stepped away from it for week and when I tried this morning all was the same.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Do you have a picture of the regulator?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It could also be that the solenoid has failed and is now permanently closed.

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Jousters said:


> Do you have a picture of the regulator?


I will post one when I can.



CRS Fan said:


> It could also be that the solenoid has failed and is now permanently closed.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Stuart


That is a thought as well...it was fine and then when I unplugged it to add a timer to the system it stopped working. Is a new solenoid something I can add??


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually adding a solenoid is not a big deal. You can pick one up at J&L or see if someone has a spare kicking around. Typically you just unscrew it and the screw the new one on. You could even see if Jeff at J&L could do it for you with one from there. 

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

You should be able to determine if the solenoid is opening and closing - try blowing through it while turning on and off?


----------

